# Curious about this Mirka sander



## PaintSlave (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm wondering if this
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mirka-MR-3SGV-3-in-Self-Gen-Vacuum-Finish-Sander-3-32-2-5mm-orbit-Qty-1-/270968737340?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14%26meid%3D1771997316622769241%26pid%3D100015%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D1%26

Would work with this?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pure-Energy-72-3000-PSI-Compressed-Air-Tank-With-Remote-/261092540492?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cca54004c


Would this be completely dustless?
What kind of tank can I use or can I even use a tank? 
Looking for a cordless dust free sanding machine or tool...No electric cord i mean...


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Why not just go electric? I guess I'm not following you with the air version sander. It seems to me adding the air is one more thing you wouldn't need.


----------



## PaintSlave (Jan 9, 2011)

Working on a busy sales floor of a grocery store. The electric cord is a tripping hazard. I need something small for working on scissor lifts and ladders.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Does the scissor have an outlet around the control panel? Some have outlets and compressor air lines with a small compressor. 

What are you sanding? 

Completely dustless? I would say in the 90%+ range. I don't own a Mirka but I have heard others say they kick out a little more dust than say Festool which I rate at about 95-99% depending on the sanding surface and operator.


----------



## PaintSlave (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm sanding drywall patches. 
I think there is an outlet on the lift actually. Not 100%. It's a jlg 2 man lift, that's about all I know about it. 
Would the outlet be at the base of the lift or in it?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

PaintSlave said:


> I'm sanding drywall patches.
> I think there is an outlet on the lift actually. Not 100%. It's a jlg 2 man lift, that's about all I know about it.
> Would the outlet be at the base of the lift or in it?


Many have a gfi outlet at the deck. Something to check into.

If there is one on the deck I would use an electric sander such as Festool hooked to the dust extractor sitting in the lift but don't know how well that works for you. 

For drywall patches the DA sander you showed has to small of a head imo depending on the size of the drywall patches. 

Others with more experience in various lifts will probably chime in tomorrow sometime.


----------



## PaintSlave (Jan 9, 2011)

How loud is the extractor? Why not just a small shop vac? Or even that bucket buddy thing you put on a 5gal bucket.. 

Where can u buy a festool?


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

You could always go with good knifing skills and a wet sponge.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

The mirka make its , easy work period ! 
It does kick dust though . The festool ct 26 or whatever wouldn't leave ya much room . 
Maybe strap it to the side . Get a longer hose too .The festool is really quite .


----------

